# Amazon.com PULLED the 600EX-RT?



## justsomedude (Jul 1, 2013)

I just sold my old 580s and PocketWizard gear on eBay, and went over to Amazon to upgrade to the ST-E3 and 600EX-RT, and found this...



> *Item Under Review*
> 
> While this item is available from other marketplace sellers on this page, it is not currently offered by Amazon.com because customers have told us there may be something wrong with our inventory of the item, the way we are shipping it, or the way it's described here. (Thanks for the tip!)
> 
> We're working to fix the problem as quickly as possible.



SOURCE: http://www.amazon.com/Canon-600EX-RT-Speedlite-Flash-Black/dp/B007FH1KX2

Does anyone know what this is about? After further digging, I've found there are a lot of people unhappy with the overheat protection kicking in way too soon on the 600's, ruining gigs in the field. Is this related? It also sounds like Canon has been unresponsive to this problem.

Now I'm really nervous about moving to the 600's with all of this weirdness surrounding the product. Can anyone shine some light on what's going on?

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2013)

I've ordered three of them...all from Amazon (not a 3rd party/marketplace vendor), one when it came out in March of last year, and two more this past April. All of them are fine.

No idea what this means, but B&H, Adorama and everyone else seem to still be selling it, so it is likely an issue or glitch on Amazon's end.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 1, 2013)

Amazon does this when too many people return it, there is no telling why, but they do not always pack things as good as photo stores. They also sell to a broader group of users, many of whom may get something too advanced for their needs or understanding.

Usually these messages go away after a couple of days, once they check the stock.

I'd really suggest buying from a real camera store, there are lots of good ones.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 1, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I've ordered three of them...all from Amazon (not a 3rd party/marketplace vendor), one when it came out in March of last year, and two more this past April. All of them are fine.
> 
> No idea what this means, but B&H, Adorama and everyone else seem to still be selling it, so it is likely an issue or glitch on Amazon's end.


Are you EATING them? What are you using 5 flashes for? 

Re: Amazon: 3rd party fraud/complaints will also cause valid products to be pulled due to listing conflicts, inconsistencies. 

I've filed a 'wrong description' complaint for just this reason, and the product was yanked within several hours. 

In defense of 3rd parties, Amazon sometimes tries to list different products as the same, with different options and this will largely be the source of listing mistakes (honest mistake by seller). As an example, especially for ratings purposes the skylanders games are completely different on 3DS than the others, sometimes 2-cell flashlights are listed as the same product as a 3-cell counterpart, but may perform differently.

If B&H or Adorama yank it as well, then I'd expect there's something wrong, otherwise . . . as MtS mentioned, it's probably an algorithmic quality control.


----------



## bchernicoff (Jul 1, 2013)

dstppy said:


> Are you EATING them? What are you using 5 flashes for?



He's dealing, man. Flash is the hottest new thing on the mean streets of Boston. Didn't you hear?


----------



## dstppy (Jul 1, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Are you EATING them? What are you using 5 flashes for?
> ...



I'm sure it's all the rage with the kids these days . . . instead of breathing in bad chemicals, they're now flashing themselves in the eyeballs until they can't stand up. ;D


----------



## Tara Copp (Jul 3, 2013)

I love my 600 rts, will be getting a third one soon ... But they do overheat. I use flash quickly and repeatedly at weddings, and yes they kick in the overheating protection , sometimes at very unfortunate times. I have learned to work with their shortcomings and I've been pushing them .... and when they come through they are unbeatable.


----------



## Swphoto (Jul 3, 2013)

FYI, it's available from Amazon again.


----------



## hamada (Jul 3, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Are you EATING them? What are you using 5 flashes for?
> ...



i wonder when he will find time dealing FLASH... he is around the clock online. 

i bought one last week from amazon germany.
reviews are positive here.
only one 1 star rating and that one is obviously from an i___t.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 3, 2013)

Swphoto said:


> FYI, it's available from Amazon again.



Another conspiracy theory bites the dust...


----------



## agierke (Jul 3, 2013)

i can say that i highly recommend the 600 EX-Rt. i picked one up recently and put it through its paces on a wedding. didn't falter even once. i find that they are much more responsive and reliable than my 580's ever were. plus they offer alot more functionality over the 580's.


----------



## Chris Geiger (Jul 4, 2013)

I have 4 of the 600 ex rt's and use them for my wedding work. I have one on each body and I use 1 or 2 on stands. They work great and I have never had one overheat.


----------



## toodamnice (Jul 4, 2013)

It's back.

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-600EX-RT-Speedlite-Flash-Black/dp/B007FH1KX2?tag=crf-20


----------



## mwh1964 (Jul 4, 2013)

Fantastic flash no doubt.


----------



## justsomedude (Jul 5, 2013)

toodamnice said:


> It's back.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Canon-600EX-RT-Speedlite-Flash-Black/dp/B007FH1KX2?tag=crf-20



Thanks for the head's up! Just ordered a few!


----------

